# Chicago and the South



## Boluda (Nov 20, 2005)

This 26th of December me and my main man Ill Noise Bob are travelling south from Chicago - Nashville - Atlanta - New Orleans - Florida - Mialmi amd back. We will be canoeing in the Everglades, camping in the wilderness in Ocala, snorkling and diving in Key West and finally prostituting oursleves in Miami. 

If any of you suave motherfuckers have done anything that can be added to this drink, drug and sexual debacle, place you mark here.

B


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2005)

I've only been to Chicago and I loved the city. But boy was it cold!

Have a good trip!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 20, 2005)

Boluda said:
			
		

> This 26th of December me and my main man Ill Noise Bob are travelling south from Chicago - Nashville - Atlanta - New Orleans - Florida - Mialmi amd back. We will be canoeing in the Everglades, camping in the wilderness in Ocala, snorkling and diving in Key West and finally prostituting oursleves in Miami.
> 
> If any of you suave motherfuckers have done anything that can be added to this drink, drug and sexual debacle, place you mark here.
> 
> B



I assume you're driving. Take the interstate south through Indiana into Kentucky, over the Ohio River at Louisville. It's a beautiful part of the country.


----------



## septic tank (Dec 1, 2005)

*Oy. December in Chicago?*

Assuming you're not a native, bring many, many layers. Get lit at Tuman's Alcohol Abuse Center on Chicago Ave. and the Empty Bottle on Western, with a stop for Mexican in between. Carmen's is the best deep-dish in town hands down, but you gotta go all the way up to Evanston for it (I think it's on Church Street).


----------



## EatMoreChips (Dec 12, 2005)

We'd do a smashing guided tour of Chicago (involving a lot of beer) but you'd have to bring lots of clothes. Layers and layers and layers of 'em. Tungsten carbide studs on your shoes wouldn't go amiss either. 

Then you can head south, warm up, and get lynched by the locals.


----------



## Boluda (Dec 20, 2005)

Bit of a late response but cheers for the advise. That's about all my brain can hold. I'll report back once I return for anyone else who's heading west.

Good times..

B


----------



## rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

i'd love to know how the trip went.


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 18, 2006)

Not sure what its like these days, but I used to love the Gulf Coast, aka the "redneck riveria," between New Orleans and Florida.  Stop in towns like Biloxi, Mobile and Pensacola, they're great fun.


----------



## rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Not sure what its like these days, but I used to love the Gulf Coast, aka the "redneck riveria," between New Orleans and Florida.  Stop in towns like Biloxi, Mobile and Pensacola, they're great fun.




i'd love to go visit one day. i've only been to Kansas n Missouri (very briefly) and the South has always been a mystery. obviosuly, the Florida coast doesn't count IMHO. not "redneck" enough i guess.


----------



## septic tank (Jan 23, 2006)

Mostly wiped out by Katrina. My step-dad was just down there with the Red Cross. Wiped out. Nothing but the building foundations left in most coastal towns. Pensacola might be okay, though as I recall, Mobile and Biloxi took a lot of damage. But do go and see for yourself -- they need those tourist dollars right now. 




			
				phildwyer said:
			
		

> Not sure what its like these days, but I used to love the Gulf Coast, aka the "redneck riveria," between New Orleans and Florida.  Stop in towns like Biloxi, Mobile and Pensacola, they're great fun.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 16, 2006)

*Chicago*

Through a weird set of circumstances I'm going to be spending three days in Chicago.  I know I want to see the Art Institute.  Anyone have any ideas on what else I should do there?  And is the public transporation as good as I have heard?  Can I get by without renting a car???  Any hotel recomendations?

I appreciate any suggestions you can give.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Feb 16, 2006)

getting around is really simple.  though it takes a while to get in from the airport.  and i dont like the orange colour on the maps.

the alcohol abuse centre is my favourite bar of all time. though i think it has had a refit since i was last there 3 or 4 years ago.

http://www.chicagobarproject.com/Memoriam/Tuman's/Tuman's.htm

C


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 16, 2006)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> Through a weird set of circumstances I'm going to be spending three days in Chicago.  I know I want to see the Art Institute.  Anyone have any ideas on what else I should do there?  And is the public transporation as good as I have heard?  Can I get by without renting a car???  Any hotel recomendations?
> 
> I appreciate any suggestions you can give.



Concerning the car, depends where you're staying. It is easy to get in from the airport, and you can get around downtown fairly well on the El, but it's a big city to try to get around in without a car.

Things to do: Navy Pier can be kind of fun in the summer. We enjoyed the Field Natural History Museum. There are apparently boat tours that go into the varied architecture, which is truly one of the marvels of Chicago.

Everyone always talks about the Gold Coast area as being the place to drink, and no doubt there are plenty bars there, but I found that area to be a little bit university student-oriented for my taste. 

You should take in some blues. House of Blues is the old standard, but there are less well known clubs that are a lot of fun. I had a good time at Buddy Guy's Legends: saw Gatemouth Brown before he died.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 16, 2006)

I found it easy to get around without a car. If someone else is paying, I'd recommend the Swisshotel, right where the river meets the lake. Fab view from the higher floors and in walking distance of the Art Institute.

I'd also endorse JC's blues bar recommendations.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions.  

I think the Suisshotel is out.  It looks lush though.  I doubt if my entire hotel budget is as much as one nights lodging.  I'm thinking I'll get a cheapy near the airport.  It looks like there is a train that runs between the airport and downtown.

Oddly enough I was originally headed for New York.  My life is weird.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 16, 2006)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> I think the Suisshotel is out.  It looks lush though.  I doubt if my entire hotel budget is as much as one nights lodging.  I'm thinking I'll get a cheapy near the airport.  It looks like there is a train that runs between the airport and downtown.
> 
> Oddly enough I was originally headed for New York.  My life is weird.



Want something different downtown that's reasonable?

Try the Congress Plaza Hotel.


----------



## mhendo (Feb 17, 2006)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> I think the Suisshotel is out.  It looks lush though.  I doubt if my entire hotel budget is as much as one nights lodging.  I'm thinking I'll get a cheapy near the airport.  It looks like there is a train that runs between the airport and downtown.
> 
> Oddly enough I was originally headed for New York.  My life is weird.


I would try to avoid staying out near the airport if you can. I know it's quite easy to get downtown from there, but it really is much more fun and exciting to actually _be_ downtown. Dragging your arse into and out of the city each day would be annoying.

How long before your trip? If it's at least a few weeks away, you should be able to get a good deal on one of the budget travel websites.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 17, 2006)

House of Blues is alright, a bit touristic but you get into two separate clubs for the price of one.  If you want a budget motel, try the Heart O' Chicago.  Its well outside the loop, but easy to reach on the 24-hour subway system.


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 17, 2006)

If you have any interest in Frank Lloyd Wright, half a day out at Oak Park is  a pleasant way to spend time.   The suburb still had a diner that time forgot last time I wast there.

The City Suites  out at "Lake View" has some good sized rooms in an old-fashioned hotel.   It used to be a bohemian dive, but although prices have gone up since the refurb started, it's still not expensive by Chicago standards.

It's only five minutes walk from an El station that gets you to downtown in ten minutes.   If you are a light sleeper, ask for a room on the east side away from the El Trains.

IIRC the hotel sells out when there's a Cubs game as out-of-town fans choose it when visiting Wrigley Field.   The clientele may be changing further with the extraordinary commercial growth of the pink pound in Boystown only a few blocks away - which may or may not have displaced all the Goths who used to hang around the nearby KFC?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 17, 2006)

Going up the Sears Tower was fun, and just generally looking at all the great skyscrapers. The lake is nice but I guess it might be pretty bitter along there right now. The area along Clark, up by the famous baseball ground - the name escapes me now - is nice too, some nice bars, book shops, stuff like that.

Don't miss 'Nighthawks' at the Institute of Art.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 17, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Don't miss 'Nighthawks' at the Institute of Art.



I wouldn't miss it.  I have this to compare it to:

http://www.sheldonartgallery.org/collection/index.html?topic=detail&clct_id=6126

I hear they have a shitload of Monets too.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 17, 2006)

mhendo said:
			
		

> I would try to avoid staying out near the airport if you can. I know it's quite easy to get downtown from there, but it really is much more fun and exciting to actually _be_ downtown. Dragging your arse into and out of the city each day would be annoying.
> 
> How long before your trip? If it's at least a few weeks away, you should be able to get a good deal on one of the budget travel websites.



I tend to agree.  I have about a month to figure out where I'm going.  So I have some time.  I may just have to stick a crowbar in my wallet.


----------



## EatMoreChips (Feb 17, 2006)

You don't need a car at all. I've lived here four years and never felt the need... Got to head off now, but I'll add some more stuff next week.

Chicago's great. The view's better from the top of the Hancock than the Sears tower, mind you.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 18, 2006)

EatMoreChips said:
			
		

> You don't need a car at all. I've lived here four years and never felt the need... Got to head off now, but I'll add some more stuff next week.
> 
> Chicago's great. The view's better from the top of the Hancock than the Sears tower, mind you.



This I was told coming down Sears Tower lift!


----------



## mhendo (Feb 18, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> This I was told coming down Sears Tower lift!


Yeah, but going up Sears Tower is a quintessential Chicago experience; the height alone makes it exciting, and the view is still pretty damn good.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 19, 2006)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Yeah, but going up Sears Tower is a quintessential Chicago experience; the height alone makes it exciting, and the view is still pretty damn good.



Yes, and the view of the John Hancock Tower is undeniably better!!


----------



## septic tank (Feb 19, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> Yes, and the view of the John Hancock Tower is undeniably better!!



I second the Tumans' Alcohol Abuse Center recommendation. Also, the nearby Empty Bottle (Western and Augusta?) is great for live music. There's great cheap taquerias all around there, as I recall (Playa Del Mar and Taco Velos on Chicago Ave. were faves), although the classier fare is to be found in Pilsen. 

Only decent watering hole in the Gold Coast is the Old Town Ale House, which is very charming (just this side of Cabrini Green, if that's still there). For blues, Rosa's is good. Anything but Checkers (phony tourist dive) and HOB (to the nth power) should be a good time. The real blues joints are mostly anonymous places on the South and West Sides, but there's a few touristy places that still draw pretty good talent.


----------



## EatMoreChips (Feb 20, 2006)

septic tank said:
			
		

> For blues, Rosa's is good. Anything but Checkers (phony tourist dive) and HOB (to the nth power) should be a good time.



I live a block or so away from Rosa's and haven't been there yet. That's a bit embarrassing, isn't it?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for all of the information, guys.  I really enjoyed the trip.  

I ended up spending two days at the Art Institute.  I was totally freaked by what they had hanging on their walls--entire rooms of Monets, four Van Goghs, my favorite Breton.  I still didn't see it all.  I was impressed with the restaurant there.  It was good, relatively cheap food that wasn't some fast food chain.

I also saw the Shedd Aquarium and the Field Museum.  One note about the Field Museum.  If you want to go to the special exhibits get a ticket for them a day in advance.  

Totally freaked over the Smith Glass Museum on Navy Pier.  Whole rooms full of Tiffany glass and over 500 windows overall.  

Didn't need a car in any way shape or form.  It would have been more trouble than it was worth.  The El is easy to use.  Never did find a coherent bus schedule, but you can go on the internet and plug in where you are and where you want to go and it will plot a route for you.

Only had a small bit of hassle with O'Hare security.  I ran into the usual bully with a badge, but I know how to deal with them.  Just make them look a bit silly and they leave off.  

Thanks again!


----------



## JoMo1953 (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice to hear you had a good trip, hope the weather was cooperative too!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 5, 2006)

When I unpacked I found a notice from Homeland Security.  They had hand searched my bag.  I hope they enjoyed playing with my dirty underwear and reading the books I bought at the Art Institute.


----------



## poster342002 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Is it actually windy in Chicago?*

Chicago has the nickname, _The Windy City_. Does anyone know if this is a literal nickname about the local prevailing weather (in the way London [UK] was once called "The Smoke" due to the then-frequent fog) or is there something else behind it?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 3, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windy_City,_Origin_of_Name_(Chicago))

internet makes conversation redundant


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 3, 2007)

it might well be windy

but it ain't got what we got, no sirree 

*gets coat and first stage coach outa town*


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 3, 2007)

The explanation I've seen most often is the political one (but then again I was a travel journo and the Chicago CVB wouldn't exactly have been keen on the weather but I can assure you it gets blowy on the lakeside in winter but probably no worse than any other city on the Great Lakes such as Detroit whereI once got blown round a corner!)


----------



## poster342002 (Oct 3, 2007)

Interesting stuff in that link of Crispy's.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 3, 2007)

link fixed


----------



## poster342002 (Oct 3, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> link fixed


I just followed a couple of links from the original, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Maltin (Oct 4, 2007)

twisted said:
			
		

> The explanation I've seen most often is the political one (but then again I was a travel journo and the Chicago CVB wouldn't exactly have been keen on the weather but I can assure you it gets blowy on the lakeside in winter but probably no worse than any other city on the Great Lakes such as Detroit whereI once got blown round a corner!)


I went there in winter, and it was windy and as cold as fuck.

I would like to go back in the summer, even if just to see how different it is.


----------



## Fad011 (Oct 5, 2007)

I also went during the Winter (December) & it was unbelievably windy. 

I was wearing a thick winter coat that i had been wearing in the UK, & it was no where near warm enough for the winds of Chicago.


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 1, 2007)

*Where to head from Chicago?*

I'm going to be on a road trip in the US, starting/finishing in Chicago.  Is there any nearby cities/towns that I should head to while I'm out there?

The road trip is only a week long, then I'll have a few days in Chicago, before heading somewhere else.  I might head to NY on the way home, but not sure where else would be good, since I'll be on my own.


----------



## D (Dec 1, 2007)

What time of year?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2007)

you could visit tree city usa!

champaign-urbana - about 3 hours drive south of chicago - i lived there for a year when i was a stude


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 1, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> What time of year?



Think it'll be march/april.


----------



## Detroit City (Dec 1, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I'm going to be on a road trip in the US, starting/finishing in Chicago.  Is there any nearby cities/towns that I should head to while I'm out there?


send me a PM with your time frames and when you're coming and i'll tell you....i can also tell you what to see in Chicago since I go there 3 or 4 times per year


----------



## D (Dec 2, 2007)

Okay, since it's spring time, I suggest the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.  I've wanted to go there for a while myself - sounds beautiful and it's quite a distinctive part of the US with lots of history and unique food.

It'd be between 6 and 8 hours of driving, most likely, to get from Chicago to, say Marquette.

Are you into fishing at all?


----------



## laptop (Dec 2, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> Okay, since it's spring time, I suggest the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.



Oddly, that's what I was just thinking.

Though my friend who grew up in Grand Rapids - in the Lower Peninsula - reckoned there was a fair density of rednecks up there. Be careful with letting your foofy foreign ways show 

Had a pleasant enough time camping in a State Park on the Lower Peninsula shore of Lake Michigan. Huge sand-dunes, if I remember right...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 2, 2007)

Go south through Indiana: cross the Ohio River.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 2, 2007)

If it's summer, and you want real kitsch america, go to the Wisconsin Dells.


----------



## Detroit City (Dec 2, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> Okay, since it's spring time, I suggest the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.  I've wanted to go there for a while myself - sounds beautiful and it's quite a distinctive part of the US with lots of history and unique food.


um, yea...no one goes to the UP of Michigan during spring, its still  too cold.   During summertime it is packed, however...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 2, 2007)

I think the Ohio is cool, me.

http://www.galenfrysinger.com/ohio_river_front_marietta_ohio.htm


----------



## Detroit City (Dec 2, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I think the Ohio is cool, me.


they don't like us Michiganders down in Ohio....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 2, 2007)

Detroit City said:
			
		

> they don't like us Michiganders down in Ohio....



Especially you brown ones.


----------



## Detroit City (Dec 2, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Especially you brown ones.


damn republicans


----------



## D (Dec 2, 2007)

still too cold in the UP? I thought it might be, but it just sounds so gorgeous...

oh well.  I wish I'd gone when I lived in Ann Arbor.


----------



## D (Dec 2, 2007)

You know, now that I think about it, the thing I remember most about my 9 months or so of residence in the state of Michigan was that it seemed to be winter for about 9 months out of the year.


----------



## chymaera (Dec 2, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I'm going to be on a road trip in the US, starting/finishing in Chicago.  Is there any nearby cities/towns that I should head to while I'm out there?
> .



Well if you ever plan to motor west 
Just take my way that's the highway that's the best 
Get your kicks on Route 66 

Well it winds from Chicago to L.A. 
More than 2000 miles all the way 
Get your kicks on Route 66 

Well goes from St. Louie down to Missouri 
Oklahoma City looks oh so pretty 
You'll see Amarillo and Gallup, New Mexico 
Flagstaff, Arizona don't forget Winona 
Kingman, Barstow, San Bernadino 

Would you get hip to this kindly tip 
And go take that California trip 
Get your kicks on Route 66 

Well goes from St. Louie down to Missouri 
Oklahoma city looks oh so pretty 
You'll see Amarillo and Gallup, New Mexico 
Flagstaff, Arizona don't forget Winona 
Kingman, Barstow, San Bernadino 

Would you get hip to this kindly tip 
And go take that California trip 
Get your kicks on Route 66


----------



## Detroit City (Dec 2, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> still too cold in the UP? I thought it might be, but it just sounds so gorgeous....


yea, even thru april they can get huge snowstorms up there....summertime its beautiful, especially mackinaw island. june to sept is the high season.


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 2, 2007)

Forgot to mention, I don't drive.  It's other people doing the driving for me on the prearranged week-long road trip.

So I'm stuck with rail, buses and planes to travel large distances.


----------



## Detroit City (Dec 3, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention, I don't drive.  It's other people doing the driving for me on the prearranged week-long road trip.
> 
> So I'm stuck with rail, buses and planes to travel large distances.


I think you'll be OK .....but you will miss the heavenly experience of driving a huge american car that sucks gas....


----------



## llantwit (May 5, 2009)

*Chicago*

OK, so my thread in the general travel forum died a death.
Anyone got any Chicago recommendations in here?
Places to eat, drink, and be merry? Stuff to see? Nice places to wander and take it all in? Cool quirky stuff? Daytrips out of town?
I already have a hotel, now. Staying on the Magnificent Mile in a decent 5 star booked on the cheap using Hotwire.


----------



## mhendo (May 6, 2009)

Chicago has plenty of good bars and restaurants. I'm not, i must admit, a big fan of Chicago pizza, though. Give me thin-crust New York pizza over deep, greasy Chicago pizza any day.

A few specific recommendations for touristy/visitor type stuff:

First, if you want a great view of the city from a congenial location, skip Sears Tower and head for the Hancock Building. It's not as tall as Sears Tower, but its location on the north end of downtown, right near Lake Michigan, gives it far better views, in my opinion.

Even better, while it costs money to ride to the top of Sears Tower, getting to the top of the Hancock Building is free, and there's a nice bar/lounge up there. There's nothing more pleasant than sitting at a window table with a drink in hand, surveying the city and the lake from 95 floors up. The drinks aren't really cheap, but a drink will cost you no more than a ride up Sears Tower.

If you're into kulcha and such, Chicago has plenty of great museums. I'm a big fan of the Art Institute, and of the Field Museum and the Shedd Aquarium. Like most aquariums, the latter is pretty expensive, but worth a visit. Some people recommend the Museum of Science and Industry, but i think it's dodgy as fuck. Sure, there are some decent displays (the clocks and watches come to mind), but the whole thing has more of the flavor of a corporate advertisement than a real museum. For example, when i went the farming and agriculture section was obviously sponsored by John Deere, and all the equipment had the company logo. Very uncool, IMO.

If you're going to be there during the summer, see if you can catch a baseball game. Even if you don't know or like the sport, a day (or, more accurately, a half-day) at the baseball is a real experience. If the Cubs are playing at home, see if you can score a ticket to an afternoon game at Wrigley Field. It's a real institution. Most games are pretty much sold out, but getting a single ticket is usually not a problem. 

For just wandering around and checking out the scene, plenty of the north side neighborhoods are really nice, with some good bars and restaurants, and fun shopping. On the south side, the Hyde Park area, down near the University of Chicago, is also nice, with plenty of lovely big Victorian houses on quiet, leafy streets.

If you're into used books, check out the various Powell's Books locations. I think there are three or four. They have an awesome selection, at prices that will seem outrageously cheap for anyone coming from the UK. Last time my wife and i went to Chicago, we bought about three boxes of books and mailed them home by US Post.

I'm sure there's heaps i've forgotten, and i haven't really even touched on the food and the drinking, but i'm sure there are people here who know the city better than me, and who can offer some good recommendations.


----------



## llantwit (May 7, 2009)

Woah! Great post - thanks very much for the tips, there.


----------



## Poi E (May 7, 2009)

I was drunk in Chicago for a week and it was great. Nice bars and the ladies were friendly. Great city, and clean as fuck.


----------



## Epico (May 8, 2009)

Hey llantwit, I know a gal in Chicago - I've just written her an email - and will let you know what she recommends.

When are you going?


----------



## llantwit (May 9, 2009)

Cheers Epico. Nice one.
I;m going on the 18th of May for 2 weeks.


----------



## doddles (May 19, 2009)

mhendo said:


> First, if you want a great view of the city from a congenial location, skip Sears Tower and head for the Hancock Building. It's not as tall as Sears Tower, but its location on the north end of downtown, right near Lake Michigan, gives it far better views, in my opinion.
> Even better, while it costs money to ride to the top of Sears Tower, getting to the top of the Hancock Building is free, and there's a nice bar/lounge up there. There's nothing more pleasant than sitting at a window table with a drink in hand, surveying the city and the lake from 95 floors up. The drinks aren't really cheap, but a drink will cost you no more than a ride up Sears Tower.


Agreed. Be careful not to take the lift to the 94th floor Hancock Sky Deck, or whatever it's called - it will cost you about $15. Instead, spend the cash on a cocktail with a view. Go around the right hand side of the building (looking from Mich. Ave) and take the lift up to the 95th floor Signature Lounge. Same view, better drinks 



> If you're into kulcha and such, Chicago has plenty of great museums. I'm a big fan of the Art Institute


Amazing place IMO.


> If you're going to be there during the summer, see if you can catch a baseball game. Even if you don't know or like the sport, a day (or, more accurately, a half-day) at the baseball is a real experience. If the Cubs are playing at home, see if you can score a ticket to an afternoon game at Wrigley Field. It's a real institution. Most games are pretty much sold out, but getting a single ticket is usually not a problem.


Yep - Wrigley's great - old style atmosphere. The area around the stadium's great on game day too. 


> For just wandering around and checking out the scene, plenty of the north side neighborhoods are really nice, with some good bars and restaurants, and fun shopping.


Wicker Park's quite nice too. Also, If you're into independent music, Shubas is a good place to check out for live shows: http://www.schubas.com/ . Other than that, ride the L, walk around downtown and marvel at the amazing high-rise architecture. Eat a Chicago-style hot dog.


----------



## Detroit City (May 19, 2009)

llantwit said:


> OK, so my thread in the general travel forum died a death.
> Anyone got any Chicago recommendations in here?
> Places to eat, drink, and be merry? Stuff to see? Nice places to wander and take it all in? Cool quirky stuff? Daytrips out of town?
> I already have a hotel, now. Staying on the Magnificent Mile in a decent 5 star booked on the cheap using Hotwire.



yea i live in chicago.  PM me if you want more info and be specific


----------



## llantwit (May 28, 2009)

Thanks all.
I'm still in Chicago - done some of the things recommended... some highlights so far:
1) Signature Bar on top of the Hancock Tower is great - went for one cocktail and ended up staying for 3... makes wandering around a packed N Michigan Avenue with all of its shiny consumer excess more bearable. Wandered into a shop called American Girl looking for pressies for my little 'un. Oh my God. Neo-fascist bastards looking to brainwash females from birth to age of 12. Wandered around with my jaw on the floor.
2) Afternoon Cubs game sitting in the bleachers - was great, and they won, which was nice. Beer featured heavilly. Hot dogs and something called a drawn pork sandwich made an appearance, also. Wrigleyville after the game was great fun. Walked back to the hotel, which took hours, but was a great way to see some of Belleville, Licoln Park and Boystown.
3) River cruise run by the Architectural Association of Chicago. Very good, and well informative about skyscraper architecture.
4) My hotel for the 1st part of my stay - the Intercontinental on N Michigan... like the skyscraper out of Ghostbsters, all gargoyles and over the top-ness.
5) Chicago Hot Dogs, neighbourhood dives, a Gyros bar off N Michigan avenue called CND, Gibson's steak house (expensive but worth it).
6) Attempting to use a Chicago tourist guide from 1892 ("Chicago by day and night : the pleasure seeker's guide to the Paris of America") written by a latter-day libidinous party boy to navigate my way around the present-day Loop and Near North (link: http://www.archive.org/details/chicagobydaynigh00lawr).
7) Riding the L through the neighbourhoods.
8) Slightly touristy (but no worse for it) blues experience at Buddy Guy's.
9) Very good gypsy jazz band called Dr Jazz - all of them are academics, I think, hence the name. They're gret, though. Saw them in a swanky expensive Jazz place underneath Champagne Pops on Rush.

Still to come:

1) Chinatown.
2) A day out in Wicker Park doing a walking "food tour", followed by some coffee and shopping (link: http://www.chicagofoodplanet.com/).
3) the Art Institute
4) Some live rock/punk music. Maybe this: http://events.chicagoreader.com/chicago/Event?oid=984452


----------



## llantwit (May 28, 2009)

mhendo said:


> I'm not, i must admit, a big fan of Chicago pizza, though. Give me thin-crust New York pizza over deep, greasy Chicago pizza any day.


Agreed.


----------



## llantwit (May 30, 2009)

Checked out some great comedy at the Lakeshore Theatre.
Great venue with a left-of-centre feel with generally liberal or radical comedy acts. Plus you can take beer into the auditorium, which is always nice.
Jamie Kilstein was great - like a US Mark Thomas, I guess: videos here.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2009)

I loved Chicago when I visited the place. I'd love to go back there again. I loved the the area around N Halsted St.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Aug 28, 2009)

Detroit City said:


> yea i live in chicago.  PM me if you want more info and be specific



Im in Chicago right now. I am going to find you   

What about those Cubs eh poor fuckers!!!???


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 28, 2009)

llantwit said:


> OK, so my thread in the general travel forum died a death.
> Anyone got any Chicago recommendations in here?
> Places to eat, drink, and be merry? Stuff to see? Nice places to wander and take it all in? Cool quirky stuff? Daytrips out of town?
> I already have a hotel, now. Staying on the Magnificent Mile in a decent 5 star booked on the cheap using Hotwire.



The Biograph Cinema, if it's still there.

Famous as the place where Public Enemy Number One, a certain John Dillinger, was shot.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 28, 2009)

Just saw this thread: Frank Lloyd Wright's Robie House in Oak Park is well worth a visit, IMO (if you're into things architectural).

Other FLW buildings of particular note in Oak Park include Unity Temple, the Winslow House and FLW's own house and studio. There's quite a few others too, and a scattering of Mies van der Rohe buildings on Lake Shore Drive.

I had a pretty good burger with blue cheese on Navy Pier.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Aug 28, 2009)

Yo were eatin' at Charlie Trotter's later.....

thats always good.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Aug 28, 2009)

i just realized how old this thread is...nevermind


----------



## cybertect (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh.

All those '28's confused me too.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Aug 28, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Oh.
> 
> All those '28's confused me too.



heh. 


yet we will eat anyway, im not going on a hunger strike because im a bit stupid! 

i wont let my bad eyesight stop us!


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2010)

I've just merged a couple of related threads and thought I'd tell y'all that I've just added a few higher res images from my visit to Chicago (when I was a guest on a national TV chat show!).













More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/chicago-snow-fog-and-jenny-jones-tv-show/


----------

